# Hot Wing Sauce, Lookin For a Good One!!



## potatoc (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been hooked on Buffalo Wild Wings since college.  I have tried many different sauces and cooking methods to replicate their awesome flavor.  Someone told me they spin their sauce on??  Whatever that means?  I am looking for an awesome way to cook and an awesome sauce to make a somewhat spicey/hot chicken wing??  Thanks much!!


----------



## seaham358 (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you do a search on this?? I remember we talked about the a month ago?  I'll try and find the post.
I LOVE Franks Hot sauce, I mix to taste with some melted butter to cut the heat, some vinegar, brown sugar and I use some flour to help the sauce cling to the wings.  And deep frying is the best way to cook for a true buffalo style wing.  I have smoke them and used the sauce and they were real good also.  I crisped the wings over the coals after the smoke.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 24, 2008)

The wife and I just had wings last night. This is one of my favorites as far as wings go and the recipe always seemed the temp was to hot and for to long but they always turn out good. Sorry I don't have any special sauce recipe. I don't like the soggy, rubbery ones, these are more crispy hot.

A bunch of good sized wings

Put in a pot of salted water and bring to a boil, boil for ten mins.
Lay foil on a good sized bakeing sheet and spray with pam.
Arrange wings on foil and season ( she uses this red robbin hamburger joint seasoning it's sorta like a rub ). Season both sides and drizzle franks red hot on top.
Place in a preheated 400 degree oven for 1 hr.
Turn the stuck wings ( lol ) and give another splash of franks and continue for remainder.

If the wings are smaller in size reduce oven time a bit.


----------



## fred420 (Jan 24, 2008)

chickenwingrecipes.com had a lot of recipes...if you want a great out of the bottle wing sauce get ANCHOR BAR suicidal wing sauce--originator of buffalo wings...its great..i live in buffalo the wing capitol of the world and it is the best TRADITIONAL sauce ever...many other types are around though...


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2008)

Franks Hot sauce IS the original Buffulo Wing Sauce. Off course you should know the secret recipe to it was mixing it with BUTTER.


----------



## philthysmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.anchorbar.com/

HERE THE ORIGINAL HOT WINGS


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

Potato,
     On the Food Channel, last night, Bobby Flay did a wing "throw down" with the guy (Drew Cerza) who supposedly originated the BWs. Forgot his name but I think the Anchor resturant up in Buffalo was Flay's challenge. Flay used a flowered recipe and the Buffalo man used the naked recipe. Both recipes are on the web site (http:www.foodnetwork.com). Good Luck.

Edit: Just checked and the "Wing Throwdown" (with recipes) will be broadcast again at 4:00 PM on Saturday (1/26) on the Food Channel.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 24, 2008)

hey tater for what it's worth I gonna share my wings-people say mine are the best-I buy fresh never in the bag-i snap them to break drumlett from flipper( i love the flipper)soaked in salt water a couple hrs.rince good-pat dry.first step is deep fry in crisco till crisp-don't over do it-just till 1/2 done-will take a few batches-drain on paper-when all done at this step-melt chub of butter and 1/4 cup of tapati'o in fry pan add wings and simmer-longer the hotter,when to your likeing transfer to cookie sheet and in the oven for 30 min-baste if u want more heat-ranch is great with these


----------



## ldrus (Jan 26, 2008)

here are some wings i did this summer....smoked for 2 hrs cranked up the heat to crisp them and bathed them in Franks hotwing sauce  AWSOME!!!


----------



## abelman (Jan 27, 2008)

Frank's "Hotwing" is hard to beat, but don't confuse it with Frank's Hotsauce. Same company but different sauces.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG Ikrus, I had ribs and  rib eyes today, and I want them wings right there! I need to get some help!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 27, 2008)

i do wings at least twice a month,always iether on my grill or in the turkey frier.keep it simple its the bestway.i take dry cajin seas.and add 50% more course ground pepper and coat wings heavily and most of the time i'll inject them with creoll butter or franks hot sause and cook away..i dont even find a need for sause the dry rub is so good on its own


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn now you guys have me hankering for wings............

Good looking wings guys................

Kookie


----------



## linescum (Jan 27, 2008)

i use franks red hot with an addition of some tabasco and jim beam hot sauce, can't give a recipe 'cause i do it by taste and it's the best wing sauce i've had that is hot but not over powering


----------



## richtee (Jan 27, 2008)

Bingo. And the "spin" thing.. well, I thought they were tossed in a bag of sauce after salt/pepper and deep frying.


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 27, 2008)

I use about 2 table spoons of flour and just enough vinegar to dissolve it then add butter and red rooster hot sauce  and season with garlic powder and cook low untill it thickens like a gravy. everybody ive cooked for says there the best.


----------



## scotty da q (Jan 27, 2008)

.5   cup    Franks Red Hot Sauce
 .5   cup    Revrand Marvins HOT BBQ sauce
 1    T        Dave's Temporary Insanity Sauce
 1    T        %100 Pain
 .5   cup    *real* Maple Syrup
 2    T        Dark brown sugar

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/wings3/PICT0730.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/wings3/PICT0734.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/wings3/PICT0745.jpg


----------



## linescum (Jan 27, 2008)

Scotty Da Q;149962 said:
			
		

> .5   cup    Franks Red Hot Sauce
> .5   cup    Revrand Marvins HOT BBQ sauce
> 1    T        Dave's Temporary Insanity Sauce
> 1    T        %100 Pain
> ...


----------



## scotty da q (Jan 27, 2008)

Naaawww... The key to a good wing sauce is to get the balance of sweet and sweat. Mine let's you know there's heat in there, but sweet enough so you can keep eating up .....but when you stop eating.... THAT'S when you need the milk!


----------

